
Any recommendation on a good accountant? - maggiemamap
Need to consult an accountant for some basic startup questions. Who would you recommend?
======
tiredwired
Questions like this are great when you don't give your location.

~~~
maggiemamap
LOL. Sorry about that. I'm in Colorado. But for the accountant, anywhere in
the states would be fine. We have a DE C Corp. An accountant who specializes
in SaaS startups would be great!

